# Then vs. Now



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I love looking at the progression of horses over time. Here's Twende and I...









Us, a few months after I got him. March-ish 2006









In the field. May/June-ish 2009









Riding. December 2005









Showing. July 2009

Let's see yours.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Twende is a real cutie. He looks like he's filled out a lot!


Here is Ethan the day I met him.




















Here is Ethan now.



















Molasses on his nose.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

^ Oh my! The difference! He looks so much better!

Twende was only three when I got him, so he still had some growing to do. ^.^


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Okay, so I was just looking at some pics tonight of my boy, who I rescued shortly after my Pride passed away, and I was like, oh my gosh what a difference!!! These are all clickable thumbnails...

The day I adopted him, May 27th 09, I want to say...
   

Now, this month of July...Danni is a much calmer and respectful horse; back in May, there is no way he would ground tie, and no way I would be doing those 'odd' poses on him...haha! He still has issues, mind you, but compared to then...he is already a much changed horse! He has also gained weight and muscle tone, and has even improved in coloration...something I noticed most when actually looked at the pictures from before!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW! Ethan certainly was a diamond in the rough!

I was just looking at his pics on your page. In activities it says teasing friesian stallions. Do you really use him as a tease??? or is it just that he likes to mess with them??? :lol:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

My Beau said:


> WOW! Ethan certainly was a diamond in the rough!
> 
> I was just looking at his pics on your page. In activities it says teasing friesian stallions. Do you really use him as a tease??? or is it just that he likes to mess with them??? :lol:



Oh no, he's not really used as a teaser.

He was just running up and down that fence line that day being a little turd.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I love these kinda posts. Appy's and grays really change. Check this out hehehe

Last shots were this summer couple days ago. Thats a change man lol. Oh yea she's the one on the right at the end standing with her sire who's happily gelded now.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love threads like this too. 
My horse who made the biggest change was Dobe. I also have some old pix of Denny but I will have to get them scanned before I can post them.

This is about a week after I bought him as a 3 year old(Dad was riding him for a couple of days while I started the paint). Sorry for the crappy pic, it is scanned from a faded polaroid.









This is him as a 4 year old.









Here he is at 5.









And finally, this summer at 7.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Rissa said:


> Oh no, he's not really used as a teaser.
> 
> He was just running up and down that fence line that day being a little turd.


Oh ok, I was gonna say that's a little weird.:lol:
We use my gelding for teasing, but that's teasing mares. He loves them!

Ethan really is gorgeous though!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

FoxRidge, I love those pics of your filly especially the last one with her sire! 
Smrobs, is Dobe a mustang? 

Here is Stella when we brought her home two years ago:
















This was four weeks later:









Then one year later and pretty much what she looks like now:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Painter then (March 08)









May o8









August/September 08

















I think febuary 09


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Murray!

Aug 1, 2008







http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v295/157/10/741305000/n741305000_3699919_4237.jpg

April 2009







http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._344791225000_741305000_6566028_2720473_n.jpg

Maybe a slight change? Haha I know he now fits a smaller girth.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

I have only had Hero for a few months but here is his progress

Then (3 months ago)

















Now


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous horses everyone. Great job getting them healthy.

And yes, 3neighs, Dobe is a Mustang.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Falon Nov 06






















Falon Jun07 (she was 34 years old in this picture)


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here is Onyx the day i went and looked at him



















And now:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I love this thread! Don't have any but love to see the pics


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Then:










Now:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Rissa said:


> Twende is a real cutie. He looks like he's filled out a lot!
> 
> 
> Here is Ethan the day I met him.
> ...



What a gorgeous horse! the coloring is absolutely gorgeous! good for you!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

It's only been about three months and one dressage lesson later but...

Then: (my first ride on Zeus)









Now: (badly timed picture but you can still see improvement)


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

3neighs said:


> FoxRidge, I love those pics of your filly especially the last one with her sire!
> Smrobs, is Dobe a mustang?
> 
> Here is Stella when we brought her home two years ago:
> ...


Stella is gorgeous!! Looks like you gave her the TLC she needed because she made sucha a beautiful change!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> What a gorgeous horse! the coloring is absolutely gorgeous! good for you!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

SlickDirtyDancin said:


> Stella is gorgeous!! Looks like you gave her the TLC she needed because she made sucha a beautiful change!


Thank you so much! It's been a very rewarding experience and I know she's grateful.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

When I first got Chase-

















Spring 09-









May 09 I think-









When I first came to ride her a week into saddle breaking[I bought her from the owner then she went straight to a trainer]-









Winter09-









Shasta this summer-


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Both Chase and Shasta were ribby with no muscle when I bought them and I now they have muscle and meat on their bones! Except Chase has to be put on a weight booster every summer. Hard keeper at a young age...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I finally got some pix of Denny scanned from when he was a youngster.

Here he is at 5 years old about 3 months into training.









Then in March of 2000 as a 6 year old.









Then June of 2001 at 7.









And now in 2009 at 15


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

ok I'll play!

First pic is of my rescue horse Reilly when he first came to our house in November of 2007. As you can see, he was severely malnourished and the "rescue" that we got him from failed to tell us that he had had Strangles the past summer, that he had mites, and that he was a kicker.

Second is of Reilly one year to the day (November 2008) that we got him. He got over his kicking problems and the mites were no more!

Third is of Reilly one week before he left to go to his new home (June 2009).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't find where I put all my pix! Here are a few though...I think they are in order...

PISTOL!

He was around 3ish in this picture Pistol was around 3 years old, it wasn't long after I got him... you could still see alot of his ribs....








This was the summer I got him, a few months of good solid feed, care and love.....he may have been 4 in this one?








Um... he's around 5 to 7 in these?















this one was between 8 and 10 somewhere in there...








this one was last summer, at 24








He is 25 now...He's my boy!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That last picture is out of order... I think he was like 7ish in that one...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

here is 25


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I unfortunately don't have any pics to share, as I never really took many pics, but I love seeing all the changes.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

This was my mare the very first time I rode her. She was very fat and out of shape. (March of 08)










Summer of 08, probably around July or August










April 09 - she had lost a lot of weight but was now a tad too skinny.










May 09: good weight, good coat, happy and healthy.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Every one horse look great. i do not have any but enjoyed looking at the pics great job everyone!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is Romeo the day before I got him (Like 300 # overweight)
March 15, 2008








This is In June 2009. He has lost a lot of weight. He could probably just use some more muscle toning.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I'll post pics of my mare from 6 months until present (10yr) she was/is overweight but making progress.

6 Months-14months 
vv









2/3 yr old year









5/6 yr old years









May 30th of this year (just moved to GA from MD she was a pasture ornament for 5 years)

















first ride in 5 years^^

and about 2 weeks ago if that she has lost weight and is starting to get back in shape  so this is about after a months worth of work/riding


----------

